#ubuntu-uos 2016-11-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/uos/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos.html
<rbasak> dholbach: what's happening with creating the Hangout for us please? Usually someone else does it and sends me a link. I'm not sure we have anyone nominated this time.
<dholbach> sorry... I was busy setting up session, I'm sure you were sorted out, right?
<rbasak> dholbach: popey sorted me out, thanks. I can try earlier for the next session nacc and I are running at 1800 UTC.
<dholbach> cool, thanks
<dholbach> just ping mhall119, popey or myself for help
<dholbach> we'll figure it out if necessary :)
